# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  В Беларуси стартуют продажи смартфона Lenovo S580

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo, один из мировых лидеров в сегменте ПК+ устройств, объявляет о старте продаж на белорусском рынке нового смартфона Lenovo S580. Новинка оснащена мощным и высокопроизводительным четырехъядерным процессором Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM 8212 с тактовой частотой 1,2 ГГц в сочетании с 1 ГБ оперативной памяти. Объем встроенного flash-накопителя составляет 8 ГБ с возможностью расширения с помощью карт памяти стандарта MicroSD емкостью до 32 ГБ. 

Устройство оборудовано ярким и контрастным мультитач дисплеем с диагональю 5 дюймов и широким углом обзора. Экран выполнен по технологии IPS и имеет HD разрешение 1280 на 720 точек. Характерной особенностью Lenovo S580 является тонкая рамка вокруг экрана, которая позволила уменьшить габариты устройства при сохранении большого размера дисплея.

Благодаря 8-мегапиксельной камере с автоматической фокусировкой и светодиодной вспышкой, владельцы смартфона Lenovo S580 смогут делать превосходные снимки при любом освещении. Фронтальная камера оборудована матрицей 2 Мп. Корпус смартфона Lenovo S580 представлен в черном цвете. Задняя панель гаджета выполнена из поликарбоната с лазерной обработкой, имитирующей металлическое покрытие. Помимо привлекательного внешнего вида, это решение несет и функциональную нагрузку – защищает корпус смартфона от появления пятен и отпечатков пальцев. 

Новый смартфон Lenovo S580 работает под управлением операционной системы Android 4.3 JellyBean и поставляется с пакетом предустановленных приложений от Lenovo: SHAREit для быстрого обмена контентом без подключения к мобильныс сетям или Wi-Fi, Security для обеспечения защиты от вирусов, спама и вредоносных программ, а также SYNCit для создания и переноса резервных копий контактов, смс и других важных данных. Дополнительно в смартфоне Lenovo S580 установлены приложения для общения в социальных сетях (Facebook, Twitter, Вконтакте) разнообразные игры (Asphalt 8, Green Farm 3, Real Football 2014, Spiderman Infinite) и другие программы (Skype, Evernote, Txtr eBooks, Guvera Music, полная линейка приложений Google).

По своим габаритам Lenovo S580 превосходит всех основных конкурентов в этой ценовой категории – его толщина составляет всего 8,1мм. При этом устройство весит 129 граммов вместе с аккумуляторной батареей. Гаджет работает от сменного литий-полимерного аккумулятора емкостью 2150 мАч, который обеспечивает до 18,5 дней работы в режиме ожидания и до 14 часов разговоров в сетях 3G. Смартфон Lenovo S580 оборудован приемником Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n с возможностью работы в качестве беспроводной точки доступа, Bluetooth 4.0 HS, GPS и A-GPS, радиоприемником диапазона FM, акселерометром, датчиком расстояния, датчиком освещения и т.д.

Новый Lenovo S580 – это доступный по цене смартфон, обладающий многими параметрами и возможностями более дорогих устройств: большой HD-дисплей, мощный четырехъядерный процессор, камера с матрицей 8 Мп и т. д. Это оптимальная модель для тех, кто хочет сменить свой старый аппарат на более продвинутый, но при этом не готов платить большие деньги.


*        Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

интересная конечно модель, жалко что в новости цену по которой он продаваться будет не указали, а так вроде в интернет магазинах его еще нету

----------

